
The Neighborhood Is Mostly Black. The Home Buyers Are Mostly White - michaelrkn
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/27/upshot/diversity-housing-maps-raleigh-gentrification.html
======
Simulacra
This is happening a lot in Washington, DC. Traditionally black neighborhoods
being torn down and replaced by high-priced condos, which are bought almost
exclusively by whites. Before it was called urban renewal, but the clap back
to that was that urban renewal is code for African removal. Hard to argue when
the culture of a neighborhood vanishes.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
With the passage of the Civil Rights Act, we as a society decided that racial
segregation was bad, and trying to demonize people people buying homes in a
certain area due to their race was wrong.

Especially with families buying from other families in a free exchange, I do
not see the downside. The selling family is getting to sell at a much higher
price than they would have gotten previously, and the buying family is getting
a home that they feel is with the price.

* Edit, removed flamebait sentenced.

~~~
sctb
> _If you exchanged the races, this articles seems like it could have been
> written by a Klansman._

This counts as flamebait because it doesn't teach us anything substantive and
there's no question as to its flaminess. Could you please leave out this sort
of thing?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Thanks. Removed the problematic sentence.

------
RickJWagner
Good news for the landowners (hopefully some of the displaced people?) It
sounds like the price-run up would be nice.

------
RappingBoomer
the horror...the horror

